# Argerich and the Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1



## wintersnowman (Feb 23, 2020)

This video disappeared from YouTube a while back. Am I glad it's back. She's 78 years' young here btw


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Amazing she can still play this concerto at this age!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

What's in a age, if you are good, your good.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

No hint of infirmities there.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

She's one of the greatest of the greats. Her early Tchaik 1 with Dutoit was fantastic, the Abbado even better.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Don't forget the live recording with Kondrashin.


----------



## Gray Bean (May 13, 2020)

Malx said:


> Don't forget the live recording with Kondrashin.


That's my favorite.


----------



## wintersnowman (Feb 23, 2020)

JAS said:


> No hint of infirmities there.


Arthritis:
Argerich: I think not!


----------

